# Electric cyclist down in Bristol..



## Arjimlad (7 Mar 2012)

Taypet 21 posts some interesting videos and does not generally hold back on his language.

This is a shocking piece of driving and ignorance by the driver too..


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWXndP5zP58&feature=watch_response


----------



## BentMikey (7 Mar 2012)

You really need to see his previous video for the full detail on just how stupid and inept that driver is.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2012)

Shocking driving.

Can't say I like the guy from his disregard for folks in his other videos. But I hope the woman gets the book thrown at her

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (7 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1754991, member: 45"]Terrible driving, but that chap spends too much time shouting and reaching for the horn instead of the brake.[/quote]
Sorry Mr Paul but he had every reason to use the horn and considering what happened he was very subdued.
I would have been a lot angrier with that stupid bloody driver believe me.
Tony


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Mar 2012)

Terrible bit of driving.

Here's the full vid, which as Mikey says, makes it look even worse.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfokJpBcQ-c&feature=channel


----------



## BentMikey (7 Mar 2012)

I can't make any conclusions about the braking - just remember Gaz's analysis of M4MYK the prick, and where it looks like Gaz was not braking, he absolutely was.

Admittedly taypet does tend to blast on through in a few of his other videos I've seen, but I'm not sure that's the case here.


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Mar 2012)

I couldn't care less what he does on his other videos. In _this_ video the driver was definitely in the wrong.


----------



## gaz (7 Mar 2012)

BentMikey said:


> I can't make any conclusions about the braking - just remember Gaz's analysis of M4MYK the prick, and where it looks like Gaz was not braking, he absolutely was.
> 
> Admittedly taypet does tend to blast on through in a few of his other videos I've seen, but I'm not sure that's the case here.


I must say I was surprised at that my self... and it made the whole situation look completely different when you understood the speed changes that where taking place by both parties.


----------



## dawesome (7 Mar 2012)

Shocking driving. I wonder if the stupid driver will hand herself in to avoid Failing To Report charges. She needs taken off the roads.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1755109, member: 9609"]Looking at the way he mows down a ped in this video I am struggling to have much sympathy for him

And then there is another video where he appears to purposefully go close to a bus that pulls out in front of him ...

BTW I am definitely not on the side of the stupid woman driver that knocked him off in the first vid of the thread - it was a sort of an inverse SMIDSY - "But I seen you, you were down there"! presumably she doesn't get the concept that other traffic moves![/quote]

I'm with you brother.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1754991, member: 45"]Terrible driving, but that chap spends too much time shouting and reaching for the horn instead of the brake.[/quote]

+1


----------



## 400bhp (7 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1755109, member: 9609"] "*But I seen you, you were down there"*! presumably she doesn't get the concept that other traffic moves![/quote]

Perhaps that an added risk of an electric bike.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2012)

Taypet is a racist twatish peanut... but that was shocking driving by that woman.


----------



## Bman (7 Mar 2012)

So it *is* him. I thought it might have been that guy from the "Bristol" and "electric cyclist" but wasnt sure.

Anyway. These two vids are different. He was hounded out of this forum even when he had the guts to come on here to discuss it. I hope he has learnt something from it.

Maybe he has changed, maybe not. One thing is for sure he doesnt deserve to be hit by a car!

Can we leave the pedestrian incident(s) out of this and discuss the video referred to in the thread title please?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Mar 2012)

I know that stretch well! Lol. That woman is a bit of a weapon though (read tool/spanner etc)


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Mar 2012)

There is no doubt that the driver is ;

1. At fault
2. Ignorant
3. A poor driver
4. Ugly

But.

I cant see why this fella didnt slow down and take evasive action, he seems to just Honk his air zound and then plough onwards (I swear I can even hear his crank turning as he pedals on) . Look at the vid again, he almost seems to speed up immediatley after sounding his airzound.

I am left with a recurring sense that he simply doesnt know the speed of that bike, or how to handle it.

Be honest would any of you have ended up as close to the backside of that car as he did before it swung left.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Mar 2012)

As I said upthread, it's not certain whether he braked or not, and from Gaz's video mentioned I wouldn't like to make the call.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Mar 2012)

I didn't know he had history on here, before my time presumably.


----------



## deckertim (7 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> I cant see why this fella didnt slow down and take evasive action, he seems to just Honk his air zound and then plough onwards (I swear I can even hear his crank turning as he pedals on) . Look at the vid again, he almost seems to speed up immediatley after sounding his airzound.
> 
> I am left with a recurring sense that he simply doesnt know the speed of that bike, or how to handle it.
> 
> Be honest would any of you have ended up as close to the backside of that car as he did before it swung left.


I think in the heat of the moment he went to chase after her to confront her, but wasn't expecting the left hook. But also I am not sure whether the video shows the full story of whether he was braking.
Like others, I have looked in horror at some of the videos on his channel, but in this case I am on his side. Terrible driving.


----------



## gaz (7 Mar 2012)

It was mentioned before, this is worth watching. Judging speed loss or gain from a video is not easy.


----------



## locker (7 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Taypet is a racist twatish peanut... but that was shocking driving by that woman.


A racist I am not but I may have been a twatish peanut in the past, but then again we all can sometimes can`t we?


----------



## locker (7 Mar 2012)

Let point out one thing, the position of my AirZound is right next to my brake operated by my thumb, it is so easy to operate whilst braking & sometimes too easily when braking, this recent RTC was at a low speed as I had nearly come to a halt (as I was braking hard) but the car caught the front wheel & spun the bike around.
Do people really think I have death wish I`m not the arrogant cyclist I used to be when I 1st started cycling but I confess to being an arrogant Youtuber thats why the other video`s are still up & the comments certainly amuse me.
But this video certainly brought the comments I liked & has reinforced the fact that being a twat is ok but not being a twat is even better.
Also I do know that how this woman that hit me felt & why she made these remarks because I reacted in the same way when I hit the poor girl on the cycle path, it was pure ignorance. I am so glad I am not as ignorant as I was & I`m not afraid to say it.


----------



## Bman (7 Mar 2012)

Well, I hope your not too badly injured and your bike is ok. 

Keep us up to date on the driver/police situation.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Mar 2012)

locker said:


> Let point out one thing, the position of my AirZound is right next to my brake operated by my thumb, it is so easy to operate whilst braking & sometimes too easily when braking, this recent RTC was at a low speed as I had nearly come to a halt (as I was braking hard) but the car caught the front wheel & spun the bike around.
> Do people really think I have death wish I`m not the arrogant cyclist I used to be when I 1st started cycling but I confess to being an arrogant Youtuber thats why the other video`s are still up & the comments certainly amuse me.
> But this video certainly brought the comments I liked & has reinforced the fact that being a twat is ok but not being a twat is even better.
> Also I do know that how this woman that hit me felt & why she made these remarks because I reacted in the same way when I hit the poor girl on the cycle path, it was pure ignorance. I am so glad I am not as ignorant as I was & I`m not afraid to say it.


 

I'm glad you've taken the time to reply to these posts and your comments seem to show a good level of "learning" which I guess is all positive stuff.

I do, however think you should consider getting a standard bike, may of your incidents seems to be compounded by "speed" or the lack of understanding of just how fast you are going...or perhaps how fast the elec assist can react to your physical input. I spent a great deal of time testing elec assist bikes of all flavours and found some of them to be unnerving (especially on bends or in the wet). I tried a range from the standard treks to the rolls royce-esque Kalkoff ...and they all varied.

The effort you put into the elec bike clearly shows a physical capability.

I suspect you would have less incidents on a non assist bike.


----------



## locker (7 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> There is no doubt that the driver is ;
> 
> 1. At fault
> 2. Ignorant
> ...


 
1. Evasive action was taken by braking & moving to the left (thinking she was only turning right)

2. Swear all you like but I assure the noise wasn`t the pedals turning

3.It looks like I may have speeded up because the car had slowed down thus giving the appearance of me going faster

4.I certainly know the the speed of the bike & I can handle it but I couldn`t handle the big metal cage that decided to dart in front of me

5.Stopping distance for a car traveling at 20mph is 12 mts. I was doing I think about 22mph, I was about 18 mts. from point of impact when I noticed her coming from the right, I really can`t remember actually when I started to brake hard but it was a glancing blow to the side of the car which turned my front wheel with the direction the car that took me down another 1/2 a sec. & it would have a few swear words (under my breath because of the school kids) & on to work to download the near miss to Youtube.


----------



## wiggydiggy (7 Mar 2012)

I still rate the accent, and a south london accent, as the best for shouting 'wannnnnnnnkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaa' at people

Whats the outcome of this, or is it ongoing?


----------



## locker (7 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> I'm glad you've taken the time to reply to these posts and your comments seem to show a good level of "learning" which I guess is all positive stuff.
> 
> I do, however think you should consider getting a standard bike, may of your incidents seems to be compounded by "speed" or the lack of understanding of just how fast you are going...or perhaps how fast the elec assist can react to your physical input. I spent a great deal of time testing elec assist bikes of all flavours and found some of them to be unnerving (especially on bends or in the wet). I tried a range from the standard treks to the rolls royce-esque Kalkoff ...and they all varied.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe when I`ve lost another stone & given up smoking


----------



## gaz (7 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1755456, member: 45"]Without wanting to start a separate argument, it appears to take you 7 seconds to deccelerate from 25 to 20, and 3 seconds to deccelerate from 10 to 5 mph. And that follows from how things look on the video. So I'm not sure how this demonstrates that locker might have been braking harder than he looks to be on the clip.

But again, poor driving on the taxi driver's part.[/quote]
Watch it without the speedo and it looks like I barely slow down, when I do.


----------



## BSRU (8 Mar 2012)

I am still surprised that some people think any cyclist would want to collide with a large moving metal box just because they have a camera .
As far as I am aware the only people in general who want to collide with a car are other car drivers, who do not have a camera, as part of an insurance scam.

I think most cyclists would have been caught out by the car suddenly turning left.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Mar 2012)

locker said:


> 1. Evasive action was taken by braking & moving to the left (thinking she was only turning right)
> 
> 2. Swear all you like but I assure the noise wasn`t the pedals turning
> 
> ...


 
Shall I tell you what happpened.

When she pulled out on you from your right, the red mist descended and you used the horn, rather than look to avoid the danger. You were then caught out when the driver decided to do a left turn.

Look at your other vids, testosterone before common sense.


----------



## Wankelschrauben (8 Mar 2012)

It looks pretty clear to me that he slowed considerably from his original pace.

Why the bike didn't stop I couldn't say, are electric bikes that much heavier than regular bikes? I don't know.

I'm looking at it as both a driver and a cyclist, on my bicycle I probably have could stopped. In my car the ABS would have had a heart attack no less.

I think about it like this, what motive does Taypet21 have to collide with the car? What can he possibly gain?


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Mar 2012)

We've all had people pull out in front of us like that, but they usually keep well over to the right, leaving what they imagine to be space on the left where we can dash up the inside. The left hook was appalling and the driver clearly couldn't have appreciated the speed the bike was going.


----------



## Linford (8 Mar 2012)

We train ourselves to go for the brake and that becomes an instinctive response to a developing situation. It all becomes part of muscle memory.

The woman was obviously in the wrong for pulling out, but perhaps instinctively going for the brake before instinctively going for the horn is a poor way to train yourself, because going for the horn means you are reliant on the other vehicle giving way and you asserting your priority (which you obviously couldn't do against a car)

The fact that they pulled out on you indicates they were either doing a smidsy or that they misjudged your speed, and then after you sounded off, they cut across your path and whilst letting her see your annoyance with the horn, you had actually slowed to a point where you had given way, and they felt it then safe to continue across into the side road - as I see it.

The liability lies with them, but if she had driven across your leg, that would be cold comfort (give me good health anyday)


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2012)

I'd go for a real bike TBH - the assist won't help your reactions to situations as on a 'real' bike the heart is pumping, and you can't half react much quicker. 

Looking at the video, I think you could have reacted sooner as the car clearly wasn't stopping when it made the first turn - you can see the indicator on, but there was no speed change in the car. I'd be on the brakes here, and moving OUT not in. In the event you couldn't stop, you can go round the outside of the vehicle.

That said, the driver should have the book thrown at them. Play it up a bit to the police (i.e. do't say, 'oh I'm OK', and make sure they appreciate how concerned you were).


----------



## leroy (8 Mar 2012)

Defensive driving isnt just for motor vehicles - be aware and prepared for the dangers and try to avoid them.

Locker - it looks like you are aware of dangers but do not do all you can to avoid them.

But onto the driver - ridiculous attitute that she has, more concerned with the side of her car than the cyclist


----------



## GrasB (8 Mar 2012)

gaz said:


> Watch it without the speedo and it looks like I barely slow down, when I do.


Just look at on-board video from F1, GT, moto GP or WSB racing, sometimes multi-g deceleration looks like a light feather of the brakes.

Ps. did anything come out of that incident with the police?


----------



## BentMikey (8 Mar 2012)

That's a bit beyond hyperbole, surely?


----------



## gaz (8 Mar 2012)

GrasB said:


> Just look at on-board video from F1, GT, moto GP or WSB racing, sometimes multi-g deceleration looks like a light feather of the brakes.
> 
> Ps. did anything come out of that incident with the police?


Nothing... Unfotunatly the Police don't want to do anything because they think the public carriage office should deal with it. The PCO think the police should deal with it.

Unfotunatly the officer in the MET i was working with, to try and change how taxi's are dealt with in London, moved department. So i'm back to square one.


----------



## GrasB (8 Mar 2012)

gaz said:


> Nothing... Unfotunatly the Police don't want to do anything because they think the public carriage office should deal with it. The PCO think the police should deal with it.
> 
> Unfotunatly the officer in the MET i was working with, to try and change how taxi's are dealt with in London, moved department. So i'm back to square one.


So the PCO can pursue criminal prosecution of a driver? If no then  ...


----------



## BSRU (8 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1755934, member: 9609"]
get some footage for youTube.[/quote]
I am sure that was at the forefront of his mind, never mind the risk of injury, possible serious injury or death.


----------



## locker (8 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1755934, member: 9609"]Take a look at his incident with the bus, he is aware the bus is pulling across his path and rather bizarrely instead of moving to the left to avoid the danger he moves to his right to get as close to the bus as he can - did wearing a helmet cam encourage this stupid and dangerous behaviour ?

Back to the incident of this thread, I guess when the car pulled out the red mist came down and he just wanted to get up good and close, blast away on his horn and get some footage for youTube. He then was taken by total surprise when she then turned left - without the red mist he may have anticipated a little better.

From my viewpoint this collision was caused by two people too stupid to be on the road, and if I was to be judge jury and executioner i would: Ban the woman from driving for 15 years + £1500 fine and car crushed. And as for Taypet a £1500 fine + his bike and camera crushed. _(and as judge I get the 3k for a holiday in Barbados)_[/quote]

So you`re the one making all these silly comments on Youtube, never mind enjoy your holiday in Barbados


----------



## dawesome (8 Mar 2012)

gaz said:


> Nothing... Unfotunatly the Police don't want to do anything because they think the public carriage office should deal with it. The PCO think the police should deal with it.
> 
> Unfotunatly the officer in the MET i was working with, to try and change how taxi's are dealt with in London, moved department. So i'm back to square one.


 

THAT IS A LOAD OF CARP!

The cops are picking and choosing which crimes to attend to? The man used his vehicle as a weapon, issued threats and assaulted you and the cops do nothing?

I'd write to your mp, the press, interpol, Thunderbirds and anyone else, that is crap behaviour by johnny law.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Mar 2012)

locker said:


> Maybe when I`ve lost another stone & given up smoking


See, I think you have that round the wrong way.

Get rid of the elec assist and you'll loose that stone in under a month...then, smoking will seem like a habit you no longer wish to partake in.

Also, I agree with 400BP's summary...although I accept we would all have been caught out by her left hook...I suspect not all of us would have had an "off" as a result.



400bhp said:


> When she pulled out on you from your right, the red mist descended and you used the horn, rather than look to avoid the danger. You were then caught out when the driver decided to do a left turn.
> Look at your other vids, testosterone before common sense.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Mar 2012)

Sorry to say, I too think that the other videos would be put in evidence, if a case came to court, to try to discredit Locker's evidence, or to cast doubt whether everything was done to avoid a collision.

The sort of questioning on here would be a course of cross-examination which might be followed.


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2012)

The cyclist was not at fault.

Whether he had an electric bike or not is irrelevant safety-wise, that's like saying "you should get a less powerful car so you're travelling at a lower speed on average so if you do hit a pedestrian it's less likely to be serious". I'm sure many fit cyclists could match the speed that Taypet/locker was doing in that clip on a nice non-electric roadbike; should then, for example, Gaz refrain from doing 25-30mph at any point on his commute because "drivers don't expect" him to be going that fast?

Had he HAPPENED to have a different road position he might have been able to get round the outside. However there is no training manual that says "if you expect a driver to pull out in front of you then be aware they may immediately turn left. You should move as far to the right as possible, even if this means encroaching on a right-turn filter lane [as in the vid], when this happens to have a chance of getting round them if they do turn left." OK, maybe someone who's been in a similar situation but was a bit luckier would have thought of that and heck maybe the top road-cyclists amongst us might have been able to avoid it. However the driver literally boxed Taypet in by holding a position across both the right-turn filter lane and the lane going forward. If she had continued straight on and Taypet had tried to go round her outside he'd probably have gone in to the back of her.

The decision taypet must've been "ok I might not stop in time, do I go down the gap she's seemingly left me OR do I make a very sharp right, which might have me off and under her, and pray she moves in before I hit the back of her?"

If he was a mind reader he probably could've avoided the collision but it's unreasonable to suggest anyone can get out of that sort of situation through anything other than sheer luck


----------



## locker (8 Mar 2012)

Hawk said:


> The cyclist was not at fault.
> 
> Whether he had an electric bike or not is irrelevant safety-wise, that's like saying "you should get a less powerful car so you're travelling at a lower speed on average so if you do hit a pedestrian it's less likely to be serious". I'm sure many fit cyclists could match the speed that Taypet/locker was doing in that clip on a nice non-electric roadbike; should then, for example, Gaz refrain from doing 25-30mph at any point on his commute because "drivers don't expect" him to be going that fast?
> 
> ...


 
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lVxvRQ4WUzM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

you are right you don`t have to have an electric bike to get to a high speed, just being fit & 35 years younger than me does it.


----------



## locker (8 Mar 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> Sorry to say, I too think that the other videos would be put in evidence, if a case came to court, to try to discredit Locker's evidence, or to cast doubt whether everything was done to avoid a collision.
> 
> The sort of questioning on here would be a course of cross-examination which might be followed.


 
Christ! What is wrong with you lot! Bully boy tatics again! Why are some of you so far up your own backsides? Judge, Jury & firking executioners.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Mar 2012)

I really wanted to add a sensible, balanced comment but I find myself at a loss to know what to say. There is just so much poor driving / cycling going on I wouldn't know where to start, I think the old adage "two wrongs don't make a right" is apt.


----------



## gaz (8 Mar 2012)

GrasB said:


> So the PCO can pursue criminal prosecution of a driver? If no then  ...


Not to my knowledge... It is indeed a


----------



## locker (8 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1756458, member: 9609"]Maybe Gaz looks like a roadie, may be taypet looks more like me. Was the cyclist travelling up an incline. If you see a non roadie type cyclist 50m away travelling up a hill you may think you have plenty of time.

I think if you are doing anything a little out of the ordinary then you should be more aware that other road users may get a little confused. I guess the idiot woman driver glanced down the road and thought, "cyclist - I have plenty of time". I wonder if she had seen a Subaru in rally guise with it's fog lights on, would she have waited thinking he'll be going fast.
I would imagine travelling at speed on an electric powered bike will confuse other road users.
Take a look at the following video - it just looks all wrong




I think it is reasonable to expect a very poor piece of driving to be followed by another poor piece of driving. If you see an idiot keep well away from them.[/quote]

You are right it does look all wrong but it`s like anything new or not so popular but getting popular, electric bikes are here to stay & give an opportunity for some people that would like to ride a bike but have health reasons that restrict them riding a normal bike, to actually ride a bike without too many problems & enjoy cycling with the family.
They are lots of categories of cyclists & motorists & we all go through several categories in our lives i.e.17-25, over 50, 4x4, fixies, lycra louts, roadies, I think you get what I mean & one group is always going to dislike another group that`s life


----------



## dawesome (8 Mar 2012)

I hate foldies.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Mar 2012)

Hawk said:


> The cyclist was not at fault.
> 
> Whether he had an electric bike or not is irrelevant safety-wise, that's like saying "you should get a less powerful car so you're travelling at a lower speed on average so if you do hit a pedestrian it's less likely to be serious". I'm sure many fit cyclists could match the speed that Taypet/locker was doing in that clip on a nice non-electric roadbike; should then, for example, Gaz refrain from doing 25-30mph at any point on his commute because "drivers don't expect" him to be going that fast?
> 
> ...


 

its not about speed hawk...its about capability, I do not believe Locker/traypet is capable of handling the speed that his bike *is* capable of. So to use your analogy *yes I do belive you should get a less powerful car...if you cannot handle the power*, otherwise you will likley kill someone.

I dont think anyone is blaming locker. as I clearly stated first the driver was totally at fault.

my point is, that locker would be better served riding a bike that does not offer such rapid acceleration and speed as his video log clearly shows he has issues keeping the speed down when appropriate.

As for your last paragraph. I simply disagree.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Mar 2012)

locker said:


> Christ! What is wrong with you lot! Bully boy tatics again! Why are some of you so far up your own backsides? Judge, Jury & firking executioners.


I dont think there is any need for that kind of responce Locker. I dont see any bullying here, I do see riders trying to offer a candid responce in the hope that it may adjust a attitude or approach (something you suggest you are attempting to do).

Perhaps try and listen, take on the comments and adjust

...or dont adjust, its your life.

I've done down right daft things and been hauled (rightly) over the coals for it on these very pages ..I found the healthiest thing to do was "realise" that i was wrong and learn from it, rather than defending an impossible position.

Whether you choose to believe it or not, Most of us really just want to see you (and those around you) enjoy your ride.

Ride safe fella.


----------



## CopperCyclist (8 Mar 2012)

gaz said:


> Nothing... Unfotunatly the Police don't want to do anything because they think the public carriage office should deal with it. The PCO think the police should deal with it.



That's an unacceptable excuse. If you had been told "It's not in the public interest" then (even though I would disagree) there's not a lot to argue about as they have the right to make that decision (as you would to appeal it).

However, saying "It's not our job" is awful. Of course it is! Did you get a crime number - and I mean a CRIME number not an incident number. If you were in fear of violence then you should have. I'd be chasing that one up saying its a criminal matter and the police need to deal and make an appropriate decision, not say its someone else's job.

Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2012)

Locker, what speed does that thing do, looks pretty rapid?


----------



## EssexRider (8 Mar 2012)

locker said:


> They are lots of categories of cyclists & motorists & we all go through several categories in our lives i.e.17-25, over 50, 4x4, fixies, lycra louts, roadies, I think you get what I mean & one group is always going to dislike another group that`s life


 
I hate the ones who go out of their way to film car drivers doing things wrong to report them to the local council, go be a police man or GTFO.


----------



## locker (8 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> I dont think there is any need for that kind of responce Locker. I dont see any bullying here, I do see riders trying to offer a candid responce in the hope that it may adjust a attitude or approach (something you suggest you are attempting to do).
> 
> Perhaps try and listen, take on the comments and adjust
> 
> ...


 
You may think you mean well but I don`t really think you can make the assumptions you are making about me without more insight of who I am but from your comment above I`m not going to argue but take in what I feel I need to take in from this forum & ignore the rest.

Thanks for your comments anyway & I`m glad that the atmosphere on this forum is certainly starting to change & my comments will reflect that change.

Change is good, thanks


----------



## locker (8 Mar 2012)

EssexRider said:


> I hate the ones who go out of their way to film car drivers doing things wrong to report them to the local council, go be a police man or GTFO.


 
and I hate the ones that slip in those silly comments, can`t be constructive then GTFO.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Mar 2012)

locker said:


> Change is good, thanks


 
Indeed it is.


----------



## gaz (8 Mar 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> That's an unacceptable excuse. If you had been told "It's not in the public interest" then (even though I would disagree) there's not a lot to argue about as they have the right to make that decision (as you would to appeal it).
> 
> However, saying "It's not our job" is awful. Of course it is! Did you get a crime number - and I mean a CRIME number not an incident number. If you were in fear of violence then you should have. I'd be chasing that one up saying its a criminal matter and the police need to deal and make an appropriate decision, not say its someone else's job.
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack!


Don't worry, I know it's a joke and i'm doing what I can to try and change things, but it's not easy, especially as I lost a valuable contact in the MET who was helping me understand the system and what limits we currently had and how we can progress.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Mar 2012)

locker said:


> Christ! What is wrong with you lot! Bully boy tatics again! Why are some of you so far up your own backsides? Judge, Jury & firking executioners.


Er, no ... I haven't laid into you at all on this .. just think you should be careful what you post up. I think the bus driver vid was an appalling piece of driving BTW. I "enjoy" your videos and please keep them up.


----------



## BentMikey (8 Mar 2012)

Yes, I'll weigh in on locker's side here. I think there is some shameful behaviour going on on this topic, and it's getting close to bullying.

It seems to be the sad thing with videos, hindsight. I very much doubt any of the naysayers on here could have avoided that collision. If you think you could have, then you're just up yourself with a seriously over inflated opinion of your riding ability.


----------



## MacB (8 Mar 2012)

Does seem to be some harsh judgement going on, my first view of the video had me thinking the car was going straight on, after the inital maneuver, and the left turn came as a surprise. I wasn't looking closely for indicators it was just the turn and positioning. It struck me as if the driver had seen the cyclist, decided to go for it anyway, but stayed well out to give themselves room to accelerate away.

I've had similar incidents, generally anticipated, with people joing the road I'm on from the right. They don't come fully on to my side of the road as they seem to think that staying out wide means they aren't squeezing me for space. Even with an indicator going I'm not sure I'd have anticipated them doing a left hook across me straight away.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2012)

How fast does it go?


----------



## YahudaMoon (9 Mar 2012)

Comedy gold


I know I shouldn't laugh   though who is this guy from Bristol ?

He doesn't appear to even slow down / divert. He just makes a kami kazi bee line for his target

Can't stop laughing. Excellant stuff. I love the way he has edited the slow mo with his cam with his Arrgghhh BANG! !

So does he make a habit of doing this ?


----------



## locker (9 Mar 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> Sorry to say, I too think that the other videos would be put in evidence, if a case came to court, to try to discredit Locker's evidence, or to cast doubt whether everything was done to avoid a collision.
> 
> The sort of questioning on here would be a course of cross-examination which might be followed.


 
Great old British Justice this, I may have sh@gged around a bit but when I get r@ped I got to prove I didn`t get r@ped on purpose.


----------



## al78 (9 Mar 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Yes, I'll weigh in on locker's side here. I think there is some shameful behaviour going on on this topic, and it's getting close to bullying.
> 
> It seems to be the sad thing with videos, hindsight. I very much doubt any of the naysayers on here could have avoided that collision. If you think you could have, then you're just up yourself with a seriously over inflated opinion of your riding ability.


 
I think it is because video's like this expose just how vulnerable we are when cycling on the roads, which some people find very uncomfortable. The way around this discomfort is to find fault with the cyclist in some way and thus imply that they are better than that and therefore the incident would not happen to them, which is a way of regaining a feeling of security.


----------



## BentMikey (9 Mar 2012)

I think that's a very good post, al78, and I rather suspect you must be right.


----------



## GrasB (9 Mar 2012)

EssexRider said:


> I hate the ones who go out of their way to film car drivers doing things wrong to report them to the local council, go be a police man or GTFO.


The thing is as I see it it's actually your civic duty to report crime or criminal behavior to the police. Most crime requires an individual to report it before the correct authorities are aware of the incident. If I video someone who is doing something which I consider needing closer attention by the proper authorities the video gets put on a DVD & taken down to the police station. The police can then act on it as they see fit. Besides certain forum members, for which this is part of their job description, I don't see people making arrests & filing for prosecution. I see people reporting things to the police.


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Mar 2012)

al78 said:


> I think it is because video's like this expose just how vulnerable we are when cycling on the roads, which some people find very uncomfortable. The way around this discomfort is to find fault with the cyclist in some way and thus imply that they are better than that and therefore the incident would not happen to them, which is a way of regaining a feeling of security.


 
This may well be true and BM, you may also be right in your post above. Perhaps I am slightly jaded by his other videos and comments/approach. I will repeat though, that I do not believe this incident to be his "fault" I just cannot believe (for whatever reason) that i would have hit the back of the car in that way

However, I do also firmly believe that Locker is not able to adequately control the speed that his bike can produce.

I cant comment on whether he has swapped out the rear cassette to eliminate the 15mph restriction, perhaps he has...and perhaps there is nothing wrong in doing so (its a daft restriction anyway as I cruise at 20mph without any assist)...but you have to be able to control the way these bike accelerate and handle.


----------



## Linford (9 Mar 2012)

The way I see it is that there are some E-bikes on the roads which can reach and carry a speed for an extended period of time which 99% of cyclists would find impossible to do - and do it in places and gradients which would just be nearly impossible to achieve with leg power.

This sustained higher speed without the requirement for any motive effort means that in my mind the riders should have to undertake some sort of CBT style training (or hold an existing CBT for motorcycles/mopeds, or hold a driving license)

I know that this sounds a bit like big brother, but there are E-bikes out there which can cruise at 20mph without pedalling (my colleague has one), and people do tweak them to deliver more. They are closer to mopeds than cycles in performance now, and as the technology moves forward (so quickly), they will continue to acquire the potential for much higher speeds with very minor mods (in the way which motorcycles have over the years). I'd not be happy to see a 14 year old doing 30mph on a moped without a crash helmet or mixing it up with other traffic, and the legislation in place written in 1984 (for Clive Sinclairs contraption) is not really relevant with what can be achieved now.

Judging when to go fast isn't the skillful bit, it is judging when not to IMO.


----------



## CopperCyclist (9 Mar 2012)

Finally had a chance to watch this video with the sound on. At first I'd watched it with the sound off, and I was shocked at the number of people blaming the cyclist.

I've now watched it with the sound on, and I'm still shocked. Blaming the cyclist here is horrific - it is perhaps due to his history on this forum rather than anything else? I have no previous knowledge of Taypet, and as such watch this video as a one off. I'm going to say this as no one else has yet... I'm not an idiot cyclist, and I think I'd have got hit here too.

The driver pulls out at speed, suggesting she's seen the cyclist. This suggests a speedy pull out and burn away into the distance. Had she done this, yes, it would have been aggressive 'must beat the cyclist' driving, but she would have made it with no collision. It's the instant left hook that would have caught me out, as it did Taypet.

Watching a video on your sofa at home with plenty of time to analyse what happened is very different from being here and reacting in the seconds available. I think in all honesty I'd have been hit too.

It's fair enough and correct to point out that in hindsight it would have been possible to react differently and maybe avoid the collision. It wrong to get up on your high horse (or as we say at my nick in these situations your 'hindsight donkey'!) and explain how you would have definitely avoided the collision which means it shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Wankelschrauben (9 Mar 2012)

^
I agree, Taypet21 is being bullied here because some people simply do not like him or his video's.

There are people on this forum who cycle like complete tard's, yet none of them get anywhere near as much abuse as this guy.


----------



## mad despot (9 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1755109, member: 9609"]Looking at the way he mows down a ped in this video I am struggling to have much sympathy for him

And then there is another video where he appears to purposefully go close to a bus that pulls out in front of him ...

BTW I am definitely not on the side of the stupid woman driver that knocked him off in the first vid of the thread - it was a sort of an inverse SMIDSY - "But I seen you, you were down there"! presumably she doesn't get the concept that other traffic moves![/quote]

Bullseye! Superb!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (9 Mar 2012)

I call that manoeuvre the old one two,where they come from the right and then throw a straight left.A few roads on my commute are set up for that sort of thing.


----------



## BentMikey (9 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> I just cannot believe (for whatever reason) that i would have hit the back of the car in that way.


 
Jonny, me old china, I must confess that I'm less sceptical than you because once I was in a very similar situation to locker, and I did manage to avoid the 1-2. Why? Because I was going up Loampit vale, and slowly, much more slowly than locker here, but it was a very close call. That's why I'm not at all certain I could have anticipated and avoided this collision were I in his place, and why I'm so sceptical of those claiming they could have.


----------



## EssexRider (9 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1757456, member: 9609"]I presume you would see nothing wrong in reporting a burglar?
Remember "*car drivers doing things wrong*" quite often leads to people being Killed or seriously injured, it often puzzles me how people, and especially the police, weight certain crimes.[/quote]

Yeah but im not gonna go round waiting outside someones house waiting for a burglar to come am i...

If i see it report it... not go out looking for someone to do something wrong like a daffodil


----------



## Crackedheadset (9 Mar 2012)

Hit the brakes it's easy, trying to carry momentum by attempting an undertake is poor riding. Can't handle an electric bike? Give it up.


----------



## GrasB (9 Mar 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Jonny, me old china, I must confess that I'm less sceptical than you because once I was in a very similar situation to locker, and I did manage to avoid the 1-2. Why? Because I was going up Loampit vale, and slowly, much more slowly than locker here, but it was a very close call. That's why I'm not at all certain I could have anticipated and avoided this collision were I in his place, and why I'm so sceptical of those claiming they could have.


Unless you're there you never get a true sense of how things would pan out.

I had something similar to me happen to me in Fulbourn village (I was traveling towards the camera). Due to the nice easy left I could dive between the 2nd & 3rd bollards to get a safe space, had there not been the raised section I've been up against the kerb & on the deck. I was doing about 15mph. I certainly had a few choice words to say about the person who did it.


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Mar 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Jonny, me old china, I must confess that I'm less sceptical than you because once I was in a very similar situation to locker, and I did manage to avoid the 1-2. Why? Because I was going up Loampit vale, and slowly, much more slowly than locker here, but it was a very close call. That's why I'm not at all certain I could have anticipated and avoided this collision were I in his place, and why I'm so sceptical of those claiming they could have.


 
That's a fair comment, hence my "for whatever reason" bracketed point, which relates to AL78's take on the view of a cyclist. Perhaps I do wish to deny that I could possibly find myself in that situation...perhaps not.


----------



## GrasB (9 Mar 2012)

EssexRider said:


> Yeah but im not gonna go round waiting outside someones house waiting for a burglar to come am i...
> 
> If i see it report it... not go out looking for someone to do something wrong like a ****


For me the cams get turned on & I go riding/driving. If anything of note happens I'll think about saving it. If someone does something which is stupid/dangerous enough I'll go to the police with it. The thing is because my cams are recording "the driver of vehicle blah cut me up badly & was driving in a very dangerous manner" holds a lot more weight when they can actually see what transpired (especially when overlaid with data logger information)


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1757510, member: 9609"]I wasn't suggesting for one second that I dislike electric powered bikes, I think they are a brilliant idea.
I was suggesting that cyclists on electric bikes should be more aware that their speed is likely to confuse some motorist, and they should be even more expectant than other cyclists that cars and buses may pull out in front of them. They just look wrong, a sort of optical illusion on two wheels.

Not that I am excusing the woman in the original video, I hope she is prosecuted. But her comments were interesting "But I seen you, you were down there" (_or something like that_) I guess to her she presumed you were going at a speed akin to an average cyclist and she had plenty of time. Pity you hadn't been in a suped-up steam roller.[/quote]

+1 on that


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Mar 2012)

EssexRider said:


> I hate the ones who go out of their way to film car drivers doing things wrong to report them to the local council, go be a police man or GTFO.


 
So do I...hate them.

mind you, I've never actually found one...have you?


----------



## GrasB (9 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1757510, member: 9609"]Not that I am excusing the woman in the original video, I hope she is prosecuted. But her comments were interesting "But I seen you, you were down there" (_or something like that_) I guess to her she presumed you were going at a speed akin to an average cyclist and she had plenty of time. Pity you hadn't been in a suped-up steam roller.[/quote]
To me it also calls into question how much observation she was doing. I'd assume it's along the lines of: See cyclist, nothing else, now look around the corner... and around the corner... and around the corner. *horn* Oh what's that sound? *thud* WHAT? The cyclist moved! Cyclists often get treated as stationary objects or moving at maybe 5mph at most. So even someone traveling at 15mph catches drivers out. In all honesty 15mph isn't that fast.


----------



## Bman (9 Mar 2012)

Hmm. Thats a good point actually. 

Maybe car drivers are more likely to underestimate the speed of a larger bike when its being ridden by an older, larger rider (No offence Locker), compared to a cyclist on a road bike in full lycra kit?


----------



## Linford (9 Mar 2012)

I know it is a shameless hijack, but as PTW's are being discussed, I thought I'd post a pic of the bike I'm on today (2011 Suzuki GSXR750). Not mine, just borrowed it for a couple of days to do a photo shoot tomorrow (needed a good clean first though so I brought it into work). Probably the best handling m/bike I've ridden in 30 years of PTW riding


----------



## lulubel (9 Mar 2012)

Re: drivers not realising how fast cyclists are moving.

My commute to work in Cornwall included a main road descent where I regularly exceeded 30mph. There was a minor road on the left where buses joined the main road, turning right. If you were driving a bus and you saw a cyclist coming down that hill, you'd think you had time to get out. As both bus driver and cyclist, I could see it from both perspectives, and I remember a colleague saying once, "I saw a bike coming down, and was about to pull out. Then I realised it was Louise, and I didn't."

I suspect my own crash a few weeks ago was due to the driver misjudging my speed, although I don't know what he said to the police afterwards.

I don't really know what my point is here. It certainly *is not* that we should start riding slowly because it's what drivers expect. Maybe we need to be more aware that drivers will - not might - do stupid things because they don't realise how fast we're going.

That said, I don't think I would have got out of that situation any better than the cyclist in the clip did. If I couldn't stop before I went in the back of her, I would have tried to avoid her by going down the left, where she appeared to have left space for me, exactly as he did.


----------



## YahudaMoon (9 Mar 2012)

This must be the same guy ?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIrvpn3k9A4&list=FL5QkUzvb_8lXwja167W4_hg&index=4&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Linford (9 Mar 2012)

Lilubel - I don't think you should ride slower due to other road users misjudging your speed, but (we) should be more on our toes and be ready to stop when you pressing on.


----------



## GrasB (9 Mar 2012)

Bongman said:


> Hmm. Thats a good point actually.
> 
> Maybe car drivers are more likely to underestimate the speed of a larger bike when its being ridden by an older, larger rider (No offence Locker), compared to a cyclist on a road bike in full lycra kit?


I don't think a lot of motorists actually have a clue about how fast a cyclist is going. Seriously I had a bit of a set-to with a driver who overtook me then pulled in while I was about level with his rear door. He had been following me for a good 1km or so with me keeping up to the car in front & started to overtake when the speed limit when up from 30 mph to 40 mph. He tried to jink the car around me as though I was almost stationary barely behind his B pillar, his daughter in the back screamed at him. His excuse was he didn't realise how fast I was going. Like WTF?!


----------



## middleagecyclist (9 Mar 2012)

Crackedheadset said:


> Hit the brakes it's easy, trying to carry momentum by attempting an undertake is poor riding. Can't handle an electric bike? Give it up.


I was left hooked the other day and ended up on the road. I hit the brakes and avoided the car. Unfortunately, my bike stopped on the spot and I carried on over the bars!


----------



## EthelF (9 Mar 2012)

Bongman said:


> Hmm. Thats a good point actually.
> 
> Maybe car drivers are more likely to underestimate the speed of a larger bike when its being ridden by an older, larger rider (No offence Locker), compared to a cyclist on a road bike in full lycra kit?



I have read a number of articles in the German press about this subject in relation to electric bikes (which are becoming quite common in Germany now). The number of collisions between motor vehicles & pedelecs is soaring. One theory is that drivers are misjudging the speed of the approaching bike because they equate old man/woman on bike, or rider on sit-up-and-beg ("Hollandrad"), with slow speed, and pull out/left hook/whatever into their path.
Of course another contributing factor may be pedelec rider misjudging their own speed.


----------



## GrasB (9 Mar 2012)

EthelF said:


> Of course another contributing factor may be pedelec rider misjudging their own speed.


Yeah even on a decent aero 'bent you still know that you're going some because it still hurts!


----------



## Linford (9 Mar 2012)

Strictly speaking, A pedelec in the true sens of the word is a motorcycle (as it has an electric motor and a lot of them can just whiz along without any need to pedal at all), so perhaps pedelec riders should be 'E-Motorcyclists' ?


----------



## BentMikey (9 Mar 2012)

GrasB said:


> Yeah even on a decent aero 'bent you still know that you're going some because it still hurts!


 
Plus the wind starts getting rather loud!


----------



## GrasB (9 Mar 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Plus the wind starts getting rather loud!


I thought that was an indication of getting up to speed


----------



## Edwards80 (9 Mar 2012)

All this strikes me as an odd argument, akin to saying it's more excusable to cut up a morris minor than a Ferrari because you don't expect one to be going as quickly. 

At the point that the woman in the vid turns left, she should have looked and seen he was there regardless of how fast he was going/how fast he looked like he was going and waited.


----------



## BentMikey (9 Mar 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> All this strikes me as an odd argument, akin to saying it's more excusable to cut up a morris minor than a Ferrari because you don't expect one to be going as quickly.
> 
> At the point that the woman in the vid turns left, she should have looked and seen he was there regardless of how fast he was going/how fast he looked like he was going and waited.


 
Absolutely, not just the turning left, but the first instance, where she turns right and doesn't give way. Two not-giving-ways within seconds...


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Mar 2012)

The argument that cars don't realise how fast bikes are going has been around for donkeys years and doesn't impress me much as an excuse from either side. I expect every car I see at a junction in front of me to pull out, it's called anticipation and self preservation. We shouldn't have to do it but that's life. Personally I wouldn't be riding at over 20mph in an urban area at that time of day past junctions and with a zebra crossing in front of me.


----------



## Bman (9 Mar 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> The argument that cars don't realise how fast bikes are going has been around for donkeys years and doesn't impress me much as an excuse from either side. I expect every car I see at a junction in front of me to pull out, it's called anticipation and self preservation. We shouldn't have to do it but that's life. *Personally I wouldn't be riding at over 20mph in an urban area at that time of day past junctions and with a zebra crossing in front of me*.


 
Depending on the situation I would. In the video in question, I probably would too. There is loads of room in his lane, even though there are parked cars. He's not in the door zone and is probably keeping the same speed as traffic around him. There were hatchings between lanes leading up to a right turn lane. Plenty of time to slow on the approach to the pelican crossing.

That said, I dont know the area and I wanst there at the time, so I couldnt say for sure.


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Mar 2012)

I don't have to dice with traffic any more on a day to day basis so that probably makes me a tad more cautious, but it does seem to be the same people that have "incidents" with other vehicles, either that or the vast majority on here are keeping quiet.


----------



## locker (9 Mar 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Finally had a chance to watch this video with the sound on. At first I'd watched it with the sound off, and I was shocked at the number of people blaming the cyclist.
> 
> I've now watched it with the sound on, and I'm still shocked. Blaming the cyclist here is horrific - it is perhaps due to his history on this forum rather than anything else? I have no previous knowledge of Taypet, and as such watch this video as a one off. I'm going to say this as no one else has yet... I'm not an idiot cyclist, and I think I'd have got hit here too.
> 
> ...


 
If anyone is interested I was asked by the Police to drop the video into the Police station as the driver had reported the accident & was wanting to make a claim against me for damages to the car & of course she did not have my details & the officer dealing with this seemed matter fact & was doing his job.
I was able to drop a copy of the video into the not so local police station that was seemed to be the only one in Bristol that is open after 5pm as this officer would be on duty.
On arrival at the Police station I found that he was not available & left the video for him, I thought then I may hear back next week some time.
Two hours later I received a phone call on my mobile from this officer who started the conversation with these words " I viewed the video & had my boss view it, we have 3 counts of due care & 1 count of leaving the scene & we can do the following:
1. give a verbal caution
2. send her on a driving re-fresher course, which will cost her about £120
3. take her to court if you are willing to pursue this
not putting words into your mouth but I suggest the third option as I have not seen such bad driving for a long time "
I went for the third option & he then said he would contact her to make a statement under caution.
He then wanted to know where I got the camera from, what is was & how good it was to be able to have evidence like this.
I thanked him & he said he would be in touch during the next week.
15 minutes later the phone rang again & I heard this nice speaking policeman talking in a more aggressive voice saying " I have just spoken to Mrs. X & told her what was going to happen & now we may go for DANGEROUS DRIVING as I have never been spoken to like she did to me before, she is oblivious to what she has done, I am sorry to have to ring you again but if I can I will see you tomorrow at your shop for a statement"
All I can say is never piss off a copper that is holding a loaded video.


----------



## locker (9 Mar 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> This must be the same guy ?
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIrvpn3k9A4&list=FL5QkUzvb_8lXwja167W4_hg&index=4&feature=plpp_video




This is so funny I nearly cried with laughter, oh alright I did cry.


----------



## potsy (9 Mar 2012)

Damages to the car!! 
Hope she gets the book thrown at her, well done to the Policeman in question, is there any damage to you or the bike?


----------



## snorri (9 Mar 2012)

Linford said:


> Strictly speaking, A pedelec in the true sens of the word is a motorcycle (as it has an electric motor and a lot of them can just whiz along without any need to pedal at all)


 Yes, and perhaps to raise awareness among other road users they should have a fag packet fixed to foul the spokes and make that motor bike noise that we all enjoyed as youngsters. 

Well maybe not.


----------



## locker (9 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Damages to the car!!
> Hope she gets the book thrown at her, well done to the Policeman in question, is there any damage to you or the bike?


 
very minimal damage to the bike as I was almost stopped but the car spun the front wheel round & took me down, damage to my knees & lower legs & still in some pain but I`m driving the car for a while


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Mar 2012)

locker said:


> If anyone is interested I was asked by the Police to drop the video into the Police station as the driver had reported the accident & was wanting to make a claim against me for damages to the car & of course she did not have my details & the officer dealing with this seemed matter fact & was doing his job.
> I was able to drop a copy of the video into the not so local police station that was seemed to be the only one in Bristol that is open after 5pm as this officer would be on duty.
> On arrival at the Police station I found that he was not available & left the video for him, I thought then I may hear back next week some time.
> Two hours later I received a phone call on my mobile from this officer who started the conversation with these words " I viewed the video & had my boss view it, we have 3 counts of due care & 1 count of leaving the scene & we can do the following:
> ...


 
Excellent news.


----------



## BentMikey (9 Mar 2012)

That's great news!!

P.s. she's not Sarah Duncan's uglier sister by any chance?


----------



## growingvegetables (9 Mar 2012)

locker said:


> The driver had reported the accident & was wanting to make a claim against me for damages to the car.


It's not a lawyer she needs, but a garden centre. They sell spades for digging holes.


----------



## HLaB (9 Mar 2012)

If she'd been the typical apologetic SMIDSY I bet she would have got away with a slap on the proverbial wrists but I hope they throw the book at her. I do worry about the old videos tarnishing what should be an open and shut case though.


----------



## BSRU (10 Mar 2012)

That is excellent news, she seems to be in total denial, I bet she lied her pants off as well.


----------



## gaz (10 Mar 2012)

locker said:


> If anyone is interested I was asked by the Police to drop the video into the Police station as the driver had reported the accident & was wanting to make a claim against me for damages to the car & of course she did not have my details & the officer dealing with this seemed matter fact & was doing his job.
> I was able to drop a copy of the video into the not so local police station that was seemed to be the only one in Bristol that is open after 5pm as this officer would be on duty.
> On arrival at the Police station I found that he was not available & left the video for him, I thought then I may hear back next week some time.
> Two hours later I received a phone call on my mobile from this officer who started the conversation with these words " I viewed the video & had my boss view it, we have 3 counts of due care & 1 count of leaving the scene & we can do the following:
> ...


She sounds like a right tool. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## dawesome (10 Mar 2012)

Blimey, all she had to do was keep her mouth shut, instead it sounds like she gave the cops her Vicky Pollard routine.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Mar 2012)

Locker, do you notice how the tone of this thread has now shifted and is a whole lot more supportive.

See, that's how it works. If you post a vid up here and ask for comment ... you can bet your best biking scoutbadge that people will offer it. Some of it will hurt, some will support, some wont...but all will be candid. However, at the end of the day the majority of us (you included) just want to the rest of us get a result and ride safe. So iots worth listening and not just leaping to the defence.

Idoits exist in may forms, but from my experience the members on here are some of the best about (even those that I've had falling outs with have maintained dignity and a good deal of insight). We are certainly not a bullying bunch, stick around, you may enjoy it.

Let us know how the old bill process this old bint!


----------



## 400bhp (10 Mar 2012)

My prediction - dangerous driving will be dropped.


----------



## Hawk (10 Mar 2012)

You probably want to inform the officers that the video is on youtube as this may have legal implications for a court case


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Mar 2012)

Lovely to see the Police supporting prosecution, this woman needs to be off the road to learn lessons.


----------



## locker (10 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> Locker, do you notice how the tone of this thread has now shifted and is a whole lot more supportive.
> 
> See, that's how it works. If you post a vid up here and ask for comment ... you can bet your best biking scoutbadge that people will offer it. Some of it will hurt, some will support, some wont...but all will be candid. However, at the end of the day the majority of us (you included) just want to the rest of us get a result and ride safe. So iots worth listening and not just leaping to the defence.
> 
> ...


 
Yes it has changed as I have but after that thread of nearly 50 pages last year where the bullying was bad I still have reservations. But I have been looking at the forums quite often.

But of course the idiots don`t know who they are as they won`t accept that they are idiots


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2012)

Good news. Obviously the officer got the same reaction you had from the driver.


----------



## BentMikey (10 Mar 2012)

Well I'm very glad you're on here and on YouTube. I don't always agree with you, but I value your presence!!


----------



## CopperCyclist (10 Mar 2012)

Ooh, predictions, like it. I think she'll be dumb enough to plead not guilty and lose... so I'll go for six points, 300 fine, 150 court costs, and ordered to pay 100 in compensation.


----------



## gaz (11 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1759499, member: 9609"]I reckon she will spend much time arguing that her human rights have been abused by some one illegally filming in a public place - there was no warning sign saying there was a cyclist filming or I would have drove better, so clearly it can't be used in evidence, its not fair, its not fair, I wasn't given a chance![/quote]
Just incase someone takes that statement seriously... I'll throw in a few counter arguments to 'human rights'


It's a public place, there is no expectation of privacy
It's personal filming, no need for a sign
The human right 'right for life' can be classed as more important than 'right for respect of private and family life', others must respect your human rights as you must respect theirs. You will respect peoples private life if they respect your life.


----------



## locker (11 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1759479, member: 9609"]I think some of you have a strange idea of what bullying is - do you happen to work for the public sector and feel in need of a 6 month holiday stress leave?[/quote]

You obviously were not in that thread but some here will remember it, but lets forget that.
as for working for the public sector  no, I`ve been a self employed person for the last 30 years & a boss to many employees so I`m seen bullying, mostly in the workplace but have seen what stress the poor public sector workers have had to put up with i.e.working long hours & weekends, not enough holidays, no sick pay, poor pensions etc.etc. 

As for predictions, I think she`ll be charged with only 1 count of driving without due care plead not guilty & lose & get 5 points, £200 fine, £100 court costs, £15 victims surcharge ( whatever that is) & if she is ordered to pay anything in compensation it will go to charity as there is always someone that needs it more than me.


----------



## Crackedheadset (12 Mar 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I was left hooked the other day and ended up on the road. I hit the brakes and avoided the car. Unfortunately, my bike stopped on the spot and I carried on over the bars!


 
TBH I don't think this is a left hook as the cyclist was undertaking the car (who was signalling at the time). Glad the Police are dealing it though.


----------



## oldfatfool (12 Mar 2012)

CPS will decide not to prosecute and she will get a stern finger wagging from plod.


----------

